# Questions about TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus



## JHCOLVI (Aug 18, 2003)

1. Will TivoWeb and/or TivoWebPlus work with any Tivos and not just TivoDirects?

2. If the answer to the above question is No it only works with TivoDirects, is the anything that does the same thing with Standalone Series 2 Tivos?

3. I thought TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus invloved FTPing to your Tivo. I have a Standalone Series 2 Tivo that is wirelessly connected to my PC and I use TivoToGo now, can I FTP to my Tivo using this PC?

4. Last question, if I can use TivoWebPlus, is there instructions on how I can load it into my Tivo wirelessly?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

1+2) TivoWeb/TWP works on both DirecTivos and Standalone units
3+4) they can't be run on the tivo unless it is hacked... at that point things like ftp will be available


----------



## JHCOLVI (Aug 18, 2003)

What do you mean by hacked and what do I need to do to hack my Tivo? I have already upgraded my Tivos to a bigger hard drive, if that is hacking.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Check out the TiVo Underground area of this forum. There's a thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929 called "Hacking your series 2 ..."

Everything you want to know - and more.


----------



## JHCOLVI (Aug 18, 2003)

Steve,
I looked at the Zipper from your link, but it did not say it would work on Standalone Series 2 Tivo, just TivoDirect. Is there something like the Zipper that will work on Standalone Series 2 Tivos?


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh - I'm sorry. I had a brain cramp. I thought I had seen / read that it did work with SA - but like you pointed out - the Zipper page says it works on DirecTivos. Sorry for the confusion. It is hackable, but I have only DirecTivos and can't offer you any more help. I'm sure that others have done it - searching for the info & failing that - reposting your question should get the results you're looking for.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Check here for TivoWeb info TWP


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Forrestb: That page is super old. TivoWebPlus 2 is already out


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

But ALL add on modules may not work yet. Hackman just got an update that supports 2.0 within the last few days. Having said that, Even without Hackman TWP 2.0 worked fine. With Hackman working again, all will be good once I install it and get this 6.2a installed and everything working again.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

JWTheirs is right. The most common used modules are built in. I was able to modify the stealthdave ftp extraction module to work properly.


----------

